# 67 GTO no rear end



## GTO_KID (May 10, 2008)

Well i got a 67 Gto that has no rearend was wondering wat i was going to have to put :confused i know i need a 10bolt rearend but wat else as far as the suspension if anyone could shine some light on me and let me know id greatly apreciate it Thanks in advance


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You`ll need the rear axle assembly, the rear springs, rear control arms, rear control arm attaching bolts, brake backing plates and brake parts (if not on the rear end), rear brake hose and metal lines to backing plates, U-joint straps and bolts, rear shocks, and some elbow grease.


----------



## GTO_KID (May 10, 2008)

Rukee said:


> You`ll need the rear axle assembly, the rear springs, rear control arms, rear control arm attaching bolts, brake backing plates and brake parts (if not on the rear end), rear brake hose and metal lines to backing plates, U-joint straps and bolts, rear shocks, and some elbow grease.


Thanks for the quick response i greatly apreciate it more or less on how much is this all gonna run me
I found a Rearend at a junkyard for 250 thats why


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had some 67 rear drums, 1-backing plate, brake lines and misc. parts from when I converted mine to 4 wheel disc. If your interested I'll dig around and see what I have.

If your axles are in place you should still have the backing plates.


----------



## GTO_KID (May 10, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I had some 67 rear drums, 1-backing plate, brake lines and misc. parts from when I converted mine to 4 wheel disc. If your interested I'll dig around and see what I have.
> 
> If your axles are in place you should still have the backing plates.


Yeah bro im in interested let me know plz


----------

